# Removable Battery Box for Trolling Motor Question



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

Putting a battery in an airtight container is a very bad idea.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

Why spend that much on a box for a battery ? U can get a minn kota battery box... I agree that a air tight box is a bad idea


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I guess I was just hoping to get something that will make it easier to move the battery around and not look so bad... I hadn't thought of the airtight issue and the engel dry boxes that Ive used have held up great... Any ideas are greatly appreciated


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Pictures would be even better! Do y'all think it would be a total waste to put a vent on an engel dry box? I don't know of any other products other than the engel similar to it. Also note I'm not talking about their coolers, just the dry box.


----------



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

X2 for the minnkota box. Keeps the battery dry, has terminals on the outside for charging without removing the battery, 2 12v outlets for accessories, breakers and a battery meter all for round 50 bucks. Can't go wrong


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Just get a cheap igloo cooler,put a plug on the side,wire up battery and breaker inside. You will have a quick and easy way to use it when u want. I have my 24v troller set up like this, with a quick release mount on the bow u can get rid of all the weight when u just want to pole.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I've been doing some research (online, so who knows how factual some of the things I've read have been)... It seems the venting of the box is to avoid gas expulsion during charging. If I were to open a box during charging and leave it sealed while using as a battery does this pose a problem? Thanks again


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

The chemical reaction within a battery that creates electricity is an ongoing process from the moment the battery is filled with electrolyte. This creates gassing when the battery is idle, drawn upon, and especially when being charged. Placing a battery in an airtight container (and the Engel dry box is pretty airtight, I have one) can result in a build up of highly flammable gas. Fuel,spark, air = BOOM. Don't do it. Or at least not near me....


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of doing the same thing, but will vent it on two sides or two gas tank vents on top. When my TM is off the boat so will my battery. My plan is to mount a quick connect on the outside of the box, with the battery wired to it on the inside, as well as a breaker. My charger will have the same connector end as the TM. Charger will be portable. Engles dry boxes are reasonable priced around $50 for the 19 qt.

Any additional thoughts?


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

I will be doing the same thing. Either a cooler or a Engel dry box.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

Engle cooler/dry box is ordered, battery just arrived. We'll see how it goes. Now I just need the boat.


----------



## browndogrods (Oct 21, 2010)

I assembled the engle dry box, breaker and connector this weekend, just need to add some vents. Let me know if you want to see my pictures. Used the 13Qt cooler/dry box, Minn Kota 60 amp breaker, Odyssy 34M batter and the Battery Tender connector. Put industrial strength velco between bottom of battery and contacting surface of the dry box. Put rubber pads on the bottom of the cooler.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

any pictures?


----------

